# nahegebracht



## vbergen

Por favor ayuda con "nahegebracht", la frase es:

"Den Kindern werden auf verständliche Art und Weise die Themen Geld, Konsum und Werte mittels praktischen Darstellungen, Informationen, Geschichten und Spielen kindgerecht *nahegebracht*"

...exposiciones, informaciones, cuentos y juegos adecuados para niños --??--


----------



## baufred

... y así ?  :
a los niños les presentan acercando a su mundo y comprensible los temas alrededor del dinero, del consumo y los valores (humanos) por exposiciones, informaciones, cuentos y juegos adecuados

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## kunvla

> Den Kindern werden auf verständliche Art und Weise die Themen Geld, Konsum und Werte mittels praktischen Darstellungen, Informationen, Geschichten und Spielen kindgerecht nahegebracht.


A los niños se les hace comprender de forma adecuada a su _edad_ / _nivel de compresión _los temas de ... mediante ... 

Saludos,


----------



## vbergen

gracias a todos, pero entonces ¿qué significa "nahegebracht"?


----------



## kunvla

'nahegebracht' es el participio pasado del verbo transitivo 'nahebringen', en contexto significa lo siguiente:

nahebringen : jemandem bestimmte Kenntnisse vermitteln und bei ihm Interesse, Verständnis für die Sache wecken
Beispiel
den Schülern die moderne Kunst, die Klassiker nahebringen
http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/nahebringen

jemandem etwas nahebringen - despertar el interés de alguien por algo 
jemandem etwas nahebringen - hacer comprender algo a alguien 
http://de.pons.com/übersetzung?l=dees&q=nahebringen

En tu ejemplo está empleado en el vos pasiva, y por lo tanto su sujeto es 'die Themen':


"Den Kindern (1) werden (2) [auf verständliche Art und Weise] die Themen (3) [Geld,  Konsum und Werte mittels praktischen Darstellungen, Informationen,  Geschichten und Spielen kindgerecht] nahegebracht (4)"

(1) den Kindern - OInd. o dativo
(2) werden - verbo auxiliar para construir en este caso oración pasiva
(3) die Themen - sujeto
(4) nahegebracht - participio pasado de nahebringen

Saludos,


----------



## vbergen

muchas gracias


----------

